# Exercise tips?



## Valorie Bentley (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi!
I have two four months old boers that I'm getting ready for fair with, that's in a few weeks. Any suggestions on good muscle building training? I can't get a treadmill, nor are there any hills around. At the moment we are leading them around whilst they wear a harness and they're pulling a sled of a couple bricks to build their rear muscles. Any other suggestions for training would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just saw, at my friend's house, a stick nailed across the barn doorway about 2 feet up. They have to jump over it and it supposedly builds up their muscles. She said it work great.


----------



## Valorie Bentley (Jul 4, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> I just saw, at my friend's house, a stick nailed across the barn doorway about 2 feet up. They have to jump over it and it supposedly builds up their muscles. She said it work great.


Huh.. that's actually really smart.. I never thought about that.. thanks!


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

raise their feeders so they have to stretch to eat will help build their butts so they pop when you brace them


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Run them full speed for short distances.  Make them run for their lives.


----------



## Figgy (Jan 24, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> I just saw, at my friend's house, a stick nailed across the barn doorway about 2 feet up. They have to jump over it and it supposedly builds up their muscles. She said it work great.


Great idea!


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

Use the jumps and make them sprint really fast for as long as you can run multiple tines. And put buckets or bricks under their feeder and put the feedwrs up high


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

put the feeders uphill and have their front end higher up than their rear. Lots of toys with ramps and stairs would help


----------

